# Hausinstallation - Umbau und Verkabelung



## diabolo150973 (20 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zum Thema "Hausinstallation":

Wie weit darf man eine bestehende und bereits abgenommene Installation im eigenen Haus umbauen, bzw. erweitern? Und muss diese(r) Umbau, bzw. Erweiterung dann auch wieder von einem EVU-Spezi abgenommen werden?

Darf ich flexible Leitungen im Haus benutzen, wenn sie nicht "Unterputz" verlegt werden? Die maximalen Spannungen wären 230VAC und 24VDC.

Als "Normalsterblicher" habe ich leider keinen Zugang zu den VDE-Normen.
In unserer Firma liegen auch nur die Teile, die wir für den Maschinenbau benötigen... Und da ich zur Zeit zu Hause bin, werde ich mich auch hüten da mal nachzufragen (aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn )...


Danke,

dia


----------



## Homer79 (20 November 2008)

Hallo,

also wenns Dein eigenes ist, bist Du sozusagen der Betreiber der Anlage, also obliegt es Dir, ob Du die Anlage prüfst oder prüfen lässt, ist halt ne Versicherungsfrage.
Umbauen kannste da sozusagen.
Eigentlich brauchst Du nur jemanden, wenn es um arbeiten im ungezählten Bereicht geht, wegens dem Kontakt mit dem EVU (brauchst ne Eintragung im Installateurverzeichnis).

Wenn Du Meister oder so bist, kannst ja prüfen und selber Unterschreiben...würd ich aber so oder so prüfen.

Spricht nicht dagegen flexible Leitungen AP zu verwenden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 November 2008)

Nein, ich werde auf jeden Fall hinter dem Anschluss arbeiten (also "im" Haus).
Ich war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, was die Leitungen angeht. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man uns in der Schule erzählt hat, dass flex-Kabel im Haus nichts zu suchen haben. Den Meisterbrief habe ich leider auch nicht in der Tasche. Ich bin nur eine "Elektrofachkraft" mit ausgeprägtem Spieltrieb...


----------



## Homer79 (20 November 2008)

Hier bloss mal ne schnelle Anwendung:

http://www.jahr.vnet.de/de082.html

als Beispiel das es quatsch ist, das flexibles KAbel im Haus nichts zu suchen hat.
VDE hab ich grad auch nicht, aber dort steht das gleiche drin wegens den Leitungtypen und deren Verendung.
Kommt ebend noch darauf an, was Du für Flexibles hats.

Wenn Du ja selber Elektrofachkraft bist, dann ist das ja gar kein Problem.
Irgendwo stand auch mal, das man als Elektrofachkraft in seiner "eigenen Anlage" rumspilen darf...

Also viel Spass beim spielen...

Was will Du konkret machen, vielleicht kann man ja noch paar Tips geben....


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 November 2008)

Ich habe mir so nach und nach eine S7-300,ein TP170B einen CP-342-5 und diverse ET200 besorgt.

Mein Haus hat 2 Etagen. Für's erste wollte ich Abfragen aller Fenster (Magnetsensoren) und Außenrolladen, sowie das Steuern der Rolladen über's Panel und/oder direkt am Rolladen. Die Rollos haben noch keinen Motor, hab mir aber schon welche ausgeguckt (mit eingebauten Endschaltern). Alles andere wird sich dann im Laufe der Zeit ergeben (Zusatzfunktionen, und sowas...) 
Über die E/As brauche ich mir ja keine Gedanken machen (habe ich erstmal genug). Ich bin nur grade am Schaltung planen, deswegen kam ich auf die Kabel. Vielleicht gibt es noch gute Ideen, die man verwirklichen könnte.
Ich will sowieso komplett renovieren... Wenn Du Vorschläge hast: Immer her damit!!!

Danke,

dia


----------



## Homer79 (20 November 2008)

Hatte zwar gerade was geschrieben, aber irgendwie war meine Antwort weg???
Egal schreib ich nochma...

Also wirds doch Unterputz, da kannste dann als Kabel Ysty für die Sensorik nehmen oder halt legste Dein Flexibles ins Leerrohr.

Wichtig halt nichts vergessen, kannst ja auch paar Leerdosen setzen von dennen Du dann noch was nachziehen kannst.

Wenn Du alles neu machst, würde ich auch die Lichtschalter etc. mit über die SPS nehmen, kannste danns Licht etc mit steuern...(Urlaubsschaltung etc.)

...Träum...ist wirklich was schönes...

Vergess auch nicht überall die Netzwerkdose

Halt uns auf dem laufenden wie weit der Fortschritt ist...oder halt wenn Du Fragen zur Installation oder anderem hast...


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 November 2008)

Hallo nochmal,

Kabelmäßig, wollte ich ja auch nur wegen den ET200Bs auf die "flex"-Leitungen hinaus. 
Für Steckdosen und Schalter hatte ich erstmal an Stegleitungen gedacht, falls ich da noch was erweitern will. Netzwerkdosen machen natürlich auch Sinn! Ich habe einen recht flachen Dachboden (mit Holzdecke vom Wohnbereich getrennt), deswegen habe ich nicht allzuviel zu basteln, da die Verkabelung über (nicht in) der Decke läuft. Da kann ich schön von oben an die Verteilerdosen ran. So ist jetzt auch schon. Die Sensorleitungen sind maximal 3x0,14 oder 3x0,25^2. Also leicht zu verstecken (hoffe ich). 
Wo ich gestaunt habe: Mein Elektromeister hat mal mit Alarmanlagen zu tun gehabt und mir erzählt, dass man die Fenstersensoren sehr leicht austricksen kann. Es soll wohl reichen, mit einem Kompass draußen am Fenster rumzuspielen, um die Dinger zu finden. Und dann kann man die mit einem starken Magneten austricksen (auch die von teuren Herstellern).
Ich will nur nicht ständig in den Keller laufen, um zu gucken ob alles zu ist.
Urlaubsschaltung und so was wäre natürlich auch schön... Mal sehen, ob und wie ich das alles hinbekomme... Aber, wenn ich das Forum auswendig gelernt habe, sollte es schon klappen...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Homer79 (21 November 2008)

Klingt ja schon mal nicht schlecht.
Kanst ja auch noch mit Kamera und Web-Anbindung machen, falls einer einbricht
Aber zur Kontrolle find ichs super...weil man hat ja dann ein TP im Flur...
so könnt ich mir zumindestens vorstellen und würde das mir auch mal so in der Art bauen wollen...

Hatte mal im TV gesehen, die hatten sogar Sensoren für die Lautstärke, d.h. wenn die Eltern mal weg sind und die Kiddings ne Fatsche machen kannste anrufen und sagen das se bissl leiser machen sollen

Wird ja leider dann aber ganz schön Kostenintensiv...

Viel Glück und Spass dabei...wirst ja sicherlich nochmal drüber schreiben...

Viele Grüße


----------



## edison (21 November 2008)

Wilkommen im Club 

Flexible Leitungen kannst Du problemlos einsetzen, müssen aber in Schlauch verlegt werden. Bei mir liegt fast überall 5x1,5² in 20er Schlauch.
Problem dabei sind die Klemmen in den Schaltern/Steckdosen, die sind nicht für flexible Leitungen ausgelegt (hatte Gira extra angeschrieben).
Stegleitungen sind meines Wissens nach für Neuinstallationen nichtmehr zulässig.

Rolläden lassen sich prima über die Zeit positionieren, Endschalter hab ich mir geschenkt.


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 November 2008)

Die Endschalter wären mir schon wichtig. Wenn ich vom Erdgeschoss aus den Rolladen im Keller runterfahren will und dieser klemmen sollte, sehe ich das ja nicht. Ich wollte ihm eine Laufzeit vorgeben und zusammen mit einem Sensor abfragen. Die Endschalter machen für mich Sinn (finde ich) wenn die Kinder direkt am Fenster bedienen und den Schalter länger betätigen als Not tut.Ich weiss nicht, was dann passiert... und möchte es auch nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Flinn (22 November 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Stegleitungen sind meines Wissens nach für Neuinstallationen nichtmehr zulässig.


 
Das wäre mir neu. Meines Wissens nach können die nach wie vor verwendet werden. Wichtig ist nur, dass die vollständig im Putz liegen!

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 November 2008)

Ich bin es nochmal...
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dieses Thema immer noch zu VDE-IEC... passt, aber ich will auch nicht 100 verschiedene machen.

Im Anhang befindet sich eine *.pdf-Datei. Den Hersteller habe ich zwar schon angeschrieben, aber da ist pünktlich am Freitagmittag Feierabend.
Also vor Montag nicht mit Antwort zu rechnen.

Meine Frage betrifft den Unterputzschalter:

Wird in so einem Schalter der "L" nur zwischen den Ausgängen hin- und hergeschaltet? Und wenn ja: Spricht was dagegen, das Ding mit 24VDC anzuschließen, damit nur der "+" hin- und hergeschaltet wird?  Ich kämpfe gerade mit einer Hard- und Softwareverriegelung, damit man nicht vom Panel und vom Schalter gleichzeitig bedienen kann. Mir qualmt etwas die Birne...


----------



## crash (22 November 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wird in so einem Schalter der "L" nur zwischen den Ausgängen hin- und hergeschaltet? Und wenn ja: Spricht was dagegen, das Ding mit 24VDC anzuschließen, damit nur der "+" hin- und hergeschaltet wird?  Ich kämpfe gerade mit einer Hard- und Softwareverriegelung, damit man nicht vom Panel und vom Schalter gleichzeitig bedienen kann. Mir qualmt etwas die Birne...


so wie es scheint schaltet der die phase zwischen den beiden ausgängen hin und her.
normalerweise haben die dinger eine mechanische und eine elektrische Verriegelung.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2008)

> Ich kämpfe gerade mit einer Hard- und Softwareverriegelung, damit man nicht vom Panel und vom Schalter gleichzeitig bedienen kann. Mir qualmt etwas die Birne...



Einfach einen Taster verwenden, Software-Stromstoßschalter und Hardwaretaster und Softwaretaster verodern?


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen... ich bin's nochmal

Ich brauche mal Erfahrungswerte. 

Erstens: Welche Art von Flexleitung (Bezeichnung?) kann ich im Rohr verlegen? Ölflex fällt da wohl aus, befürchte ich...

Zweitens: Hat jemand schonmal Erfahrungen mit NYM-Leitungen gemacht?
Qualität, Handhabung... wo kann man gut aber günstig kaufen? 5G1,5?


Danke für die Tipps,

dia


----------



## Tobi P. (25 November 2008)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Irgendwo stand auch mal, das man als Elektrofachkraft in seiner "eigenen Anlage" rumspilen darf...




Dann war das nichts offizielles. Es hört sich vielleicht kurios an aber ohne Eintragung im Installateurverzeichnis darf nicht mal ein Meister des Elektrotechnikerhandwerks an seiner eigenen Anlage arbeiten - nicht mal nen kaputten Lichtschalter tauschen ist drin. Über den Sinn dieser Regelung brauchen wir glaube ich nicht zu diskutieren und über ihre Einhaltung auch nicht - ich werd mir doch als Elektriker keinen Elektriker beauftragen, was würde der von mir denken  *ROFL*

Thema "Erfahrungen mit NYM": Tausende Meter von verarbeitet, in allen denkbaren Querschnitten und Aderzahlen.

Verarbeitung: Je höher der Querschnitt und die Aderzahl, desto schwieriger die Verlegung. NYM-J 5x35mm² über 80m durch Schutzrohr verlegen ist nicht lustig 
Generell wichtig bei Verlegung in Schutzrohr ist das Rohr nicht zu klein zu dimensionieren und auf Biegungen möglichst verzichten. 90°-Bögen sind absolut tödlich beim einziehen, nen 3x1,5 bekommt man da beim 20er Rohr zwar noch durch aber bei größeren Querschnitten reisst dir eher das Katiblitz ab als dass die Leitung den Bogen packt.

Qualität: Merkliche Qualitätsunterschiede gibts bei den Herstellern eigentlich nicht, ich verwende aber meist Nexans-Fabrikate da mein Großhändler die als Standardprodukt führt.

Flex-Leitung: Ich hab schon Ölflex im UP-Rohr installiert, spricht nichts gegen. Man muss halt nur die Absicherung an die Verlegebedingungen anpassen, bei ner mehradrigen Ölflex gelten andere Häufungswerte als bei nem 5x1,5er NYM.
H07RN-F darf auch fest verlegt werden. Und bei durchgängig geschlossenem Schutzrohr darf auch Einzelader verlegt werden, z.b. H07V-K (hier aber nur ein Stromkreis pro Rohr da das H07V-K nur eine Basisisolierung und keine zusätzliche Schutzisolierung besitzt).

Wenn noch Fragen auftauchen: Ich steh als hauptamtlicher Installations-Strippenzieher-Elektriker gern Rede und Antwort 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 November 2008)

Ich habe das mit dem "Schalten von 2 Stellen" jetzt erstmal so gelöst.
Gibt es da was zu meckern, oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee?
Bin für alles (an ernst gemeinten Hinweisen) dankbar!

Gibt es bei Eplan irgendwo ein Symbol, wo der Wechlser eine Betätigung durch drehen hat? Hab in der Liste keinen gefunden. Laut Schalterhersteller wird da wirklich nur die Phase geschaltet, sonst ist da nichts weiter drin. 

Gruß,
dia


----------



## nade (1 Dezember 2008)

Also zu Meister und Unterschreiben können, ersteinmal muß er den VDE Bereich in der PRüfung bestanden haben. Dann Eintragung bei der HWK und die Unterschriftsberechtigung mit der Eintragung und einem Gewerbeschein beantragen. Sicherheitsschein nicht zu vergessen.
Sonst würd ich mir einfach mal so die Altbestandsanlage umrüsten auf neueren Standart, ohne alles anzupassen, wie z.B. die Zuleitung.
Dann wenn ein Geselle nicht an seine eigene Anlage darf, dann muß auf jeder Baustelle mindestens ein Meister rumlaufen, bei größeren dürfte dann noch nichteinmal ein erfahrener Geselle die Leitung übernehmen....
Zu Flexieblen Leitungen, due Rolladenmotoren sind Flexiebel angeschlossen, eben ine in Schutzrohr einzihen und gut. Auch zu finden unter dem Namen FBY.
Es wird dir sogar einen bestimmten minimalen Biegeradius vorgeben, wenn nicht gerade mit Gewalt verlegt. Ca 5-10cm bei "20ger" Rohr. Also Bogenmaß von anfang bis Anfang bei rechtwinklig.
Dann ist eben keine schlechte Alternative zur abreißenden Katimax, vor dem Verlegen die Leitung einziehn...
Stegleitung, wie genannt noch erlaubt bei völligem Imputz/Unterputz, weil anfällig auf UV Licht (Weichmacher verflüchtigen sich schnell), und die Zusatzisolierung bröckelt dann nach relativ kurzer Zeit ab.
Weiter zu den Rolladen/Wellenantrieben, die arbeiten in der Steinmetzschaltung, also Kondensator. Also für 24 Gleichstrom ungeeignet.
Oder eben aufgebaut wie eine Wendeschützschaltung. Netzschütz, und 2 Wechsler, um die Spannung umzupolen.
Zu Alarmanlagentechnik, da kommt es auf den Einbauort der Fensterkontakte(Reedkontakte) an. So das sie ein offen stehendes Fenster, also auf Kipp nicht melden, da ist das Risiko hoch. Bei allerdings VDS zugelassenen Einbaupostion, also oberen Fensterrahmen ehr gering.
Dann zur Stegleitung noch was, ich würde den Dreck nicht verlegen wollen. Ist zwar wunderschön flach, aber trotzdem es ist einzuschlitzen bei Altbau.
Ach ja und eh ichs vergesse, dann jede Netzwerkdose in Duplex, das Kabel kostet nichtmehr die Welt. Kat7 so etwa um 1€. Single liegt eben etwa bei dem hlben Preis.


----------



## GLT (1 Dezember 2008)

Wer Stegleitungen verlegt, noch in seine eigene Bude, hat es nicht anders verdient.

In Rohre würd ich eher Einzeladern einziehen


----------



## maxi (2 Dezember 2008)

Auch wennd ie HWK etwas anderes behauptet.

Also ich könnte ohne Gewerbe jegliche Umbauten, Bauten, Reperaturen etc. an elektotechnischen Anlagen durchführen.

einfach mal im GGB und BGB nachsehen. Dort steht das beschrieben :O)


----------



## Tobi P. (2 Dezember 2008)

Servus,

das sagt nicht die Handwerkskammer sondern die VNB's. Und die dürfen dummerweise bestimmen wer in ihren Netzen arbeiten darf und wer nicht. Aber Regeln sind da um gebrochen zu werden, also ist es mir scheissegal dass der VNB nicht will dass ich in seinem Netz arbeite wenn ich das nicht für einen konzessionierten Betrieb mache *ROFL*


Gruß Tobi


----------



## GLT (2 Dezember 2008)

@maxi
Ohne Gewerbe und als "Nachbarschaftshilfe" darf man so einiges - was einen jedoch nicht im GAU um die Haftung bringt - bei zuviel Hilfeleistungen kommt aber eine andere Institution auf dich zu 

VNB gilt nur für Zähleranmeldung und arbeiten bis zum Zähler - jedoch nicht in der Kundenanlage.


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Dezember 2008)

So, ich bin's wieder...

Ich habe mal mit dem "freundlichen Strippenzieher von nebenan" gesprochen.
Von den Flex-Leitungen bin ich abgekommen. Da muss man ja tausend Sachen beachten (Verlegung, Brandschutz, ...). Ich mache jetzt soweit wie möglich alles in NYM-J 5G1,5mm^2
Er hat mir auch gesagt, dass ich auf "meiner Seite des Anschlusses", hinter dem Zähler tun und lassen kann, was ich will. Wenn es abfackelt ist es mein Problem. Ich sollte mich nur an die Vorschriften halten, damit ich im schlimmsten Fall keine Probleme mit der Versicherung bekomme!
Man kann ja nie wissen...

So... jetzt wird weiter geplant und gemalt und gerechnet... und dann kriegen meine Kinder Hammer und Meißel in die Hand. Irgendeiner muss ja die Schlitze und Durchbrüche in Wände und Decken machen.
Schließlich haben die da auch was von!

Bis dann,

dia


----------



## dani (6 Dezember 2008)

Mein Vorschlag für Tasterkombinationen zum Bedienen der Rolladen wäre eine  Telefonleitung oder eine Klingelleitung mit 0,8mm.
Dann bleibt dir nämlich auch bei 5 Tastern (11 Adern = 5x Auf + 5x Zu + Plus) noch genug Platz im M20er Rohr.
Als Lastleitung kannst du dann ja ein NYM-J 4x oder 5x1,5 pro Rolladen ziehen.

Stegleitungen gehören meiner Meinung nach grundsätzlich verboten.

Was sich evtl. anbietet ist noch die Raumtemperatur abzufragen und damit die Thermostatventile zu regeln (und bei geöffnetem Fenster zwingend zuzufahren).

Ach ja es gibt auch Jalousie- oder Rolladenantriebe mit 24V Motoren.
Hierbei wird zum umkehren der Richtung nur die Spannung umgepolt und fertig.


----------



## tobias (7 Dezember 2008)

Hallo


> Ach ja es gibt auch Jalousie- oder Rolladenantriebe mit 24V Motoren.
> Hierbei wird zum umkehren der Richtung nur die Spannung umgepolt und fertig.


ich mein wir nehmen die auch (gerne). Einfach wegen der Montage (bei Spannung) und weils bei Feuchtigkeit im Aussenbereich die FI's nicht mehr 'knackt'. 
Bei grossen Rolläden - und da insbesondere mit Rohrmotoren - bedarf das aber aber kurzer Zuwege und kräftiger Querschnitte. Im Dach(stuhl)bereich würde ich da die Finger weglassen, die ziehen gut Strom und uns ist im Jalousienkasten so'n Ding schonmal abgebrannt weil das Klemmbrett im Alterungsprozess zerbröselte.  Das raucht ganz gut ...


> Was sich evtl. anbietet ist noch die Raumtemperatur abzufragen und damit die Thermostatventile zu regeln (und bei geöffnetem Fenster zwingend zuzufahren).


Gibt es Thermostatventile mit 'Antrieb' die ihre Thermostafunktion behalten und fernsteuerbar sind ???
Bisher fanden wir da nichts - die Danfoss oder Centra/Honeywells machen das nicht, oder umgebaut nicht lange_mit.
Wir suchen da auch noch was, mangels 'Producktpalette' ist bisher zugehörige Lösung jeweiliger Bypass aus Thermostat- und Magnetventil(en). 
Gruss
tobias


----------



## mariob (7 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
die Heimeier EMO gibts mit motorischem Antrieb, Wechselstrom 24V ohne Stellungsrückmeldung. Sind aber teurer als die thermischen. Ich habe mich mit letzteren angefreundet, die lassen sich auch ganz gut über Pulsbreite regeln. Wenn kein Saft da ist geht gewöhnlich auch keine Heizung, von daher ist das Stehenbleiben egal.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## tobias (7 Dezember 2008)

Hallo
nach dem Bild bei Heimeier auf die Schnelle zu urteilen hatte ich diese 'einfachen' thermostatisch_runden Aufsätze schonmal probiert. Die passten sogar auf die 'Heizkörper', während das andere alles Guss- und Danfoss war hatte der Klempner da mal irgendwann Flachheizkörper und Ventile mit Gewinde in die Ecke gebaut. Die Dinger gingen mit DC und AC.
Waren aber nicht das was ich suchte - das Problem ist da folgendes, dass es sich eigentlich um einen zum 'Gästezimmer' aufgemotzten Abstellraum im Dachboden handelt, der zudem ziemlich gross meistens leersteht. Eingebürgert hatte sich jedoch, dass nach Kaminkehren und den Routine-Messungen im 'Vorbeigehen' vom Dach in den Heizungskeller genau diese Heizkörper immer eben aufgedreht wurden damit der Kessel auch möglichst schnell ansprang. Zugedreht wurden die aber meist erst wieder wenn die Bude da oben kochte ...
Ich habe das dann mit der Schornsteinfegertaste kombiniert - also wenn die zur Messung betätigt wird schalten die Heizkörper als Verbraucher voll auf Durchzug, nach Ende der Messung dann wieder auf die vorherige Stellung zurück. 
Die 'vorherige Stellung' eben ist das Problem - das zu fixieren schafft bisher nur ein normales Thermostatventil welches zur 'Schnellaufheizung' dann per Magnet- oder Motorventil überbrückt wird. Also zwei parallele Ventile im Strang. 
Ahnliche 'Anwendungen' gibts dann noch an anderen Stellen und andernorts - genau die passende Lösung dazu fehlt aber (noch). 


> Wenn kein Saft da ist geht gewöhnlich auch keine Heizung


Das ist richtig - aber als wir uns entschieden die Heizung auf Zonen- und Einzelraumregulierung umzustricken unterschätzten wir das enorme Gewohnheitspotential der alteingeborenen 'Opas' die bei uns mit durch die Buden schleichen. Da kann die Regelung noch so gut funktionieren - wo kein Thermostatventil zu sehen ist da wird eins angebaut ... jedenfalls nach Feierabend ist denn da plötzlich eins. 
Irgendwo las ich mal den Begriff 'greisengerecht' - das kommt ungefähr so hin wie's in einigen Räumen optimal designed aussehen muss. Das Problem ist glücklicherweise mittlerweile woanders auch häufiger aufgetaucht - der beste Heizungsregler nutzt nichts, wenn der Heizer da ohne Ende Kohlen nachlegt knallt das irgendwo weg. 
So'n EMO in der Bauform des Vorbaukastens werde ich mir morgen mal besorgen - mal ausprobieren, lt. Heimeier Beschreibung könnten die evtl. zur Bypassregulierung gut gehen ....
Gruss
tobias


----------



## mariob (7 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
aufpassen, die Dinger sind nur AC, ich will auf längere Sicht den Trafo im Schaltschrank loswerden, der ist eigentlich fast nur noch für dieses blöde Ventil da. Und wie gesagt, keine Stellungsrückmeldung, dieser abenteuerliche Programmkonstrukt, den ich mir dazu ausgedacht habe funktioniert sogar ein bisschen. Naja, viel Spaß.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## dani (7 Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mich gerade auf der Heimeier Seite ein wenig belesen.
Was mir gut gefällt sind die Emo´s mit 2-10V bzw 0-10V Steuerspannung und 24V AC oder DC Hilfsspannung.
Damit lässt sich doch mit Hilfe von einem Analogausgang sicher was schönes basteln.


----------



## edison (9 Dezember 2008)

> ... und dann kriegen meine Kinder Hammer und Meißel in die Hand. Irgendeiner muss ja die Schlitze und Durchbrüche in Wände und Decken machen.
> Schließlich haben die da auch was von!


Bei uns im Bauhaus gibts ne Schlitzfräse für 50,-€ nagelneu und mit Garantie


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Dezember 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Bei uns im Bauhaus gibts ne Schlitzfräse für 50,-€ nagelneu und mit Garantie



Hat Dich schon mal jemand als Spielverderber bezeichnet? Aber das Angebot klingt gut! Vielleicht gibt es das bei uns ja auch. Ich muss mal gucken gehen... Danke für den Tipp!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Homer79 (10 Dezember 2008)

Du kannst dir sicher auch eine ausleihen, nen Dosenbohrer (Schnelläufer) brauchst ja auch noch
Mit ner normalen Bohrmaschine und nem Dosenbohrer wirste wahnsinnig...zumindestens wenn Du hartes Mauerwerk hast.

Gruß


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 Dezember 2008)

*Teilebezeichnungen*

Hallo,

ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, dass es in der Hausinstallation und im Maschinenbau teilweise verschiedene Bezeichnungen für die einzelnen Bauteile gibt.
Und wie geht es dann Schaltbildmäßig? An welche Vorgaben muss ich mich halten? Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht über die Bezeichnungen in der Haustechnik? Ich will den ganzen Kram vernünftig dokumentieren und möchte nicht, dass außer mir da keiner mehr durchsteigt...
Ich möchte jetzt wirklich niemandem "auf den Schlips" treten, aber kann ein "normaler" Elektriker (der hauptsächlich im Rohbau seine Strippen zieht) diese Art von Plan überhaupt ohne Probleme lesen? Das einzige, was hier beschriftet ist, sind die Sicherungen im Kasten. Keine Doku vorhanden...

Hoffentlich hat das jetzt keiner falsch verstanden!!!

Vielen Dank für eure bisherigen Tipps und Anregungen!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Dezember 2008)

Mein letzter Eintrag hat sich erledigt. Angeblich gibt es bei den Betriebsmitteln keine Unterschiede... Jedenfalls fiel keinem von den Befragten auf Anhieb was ein.

Also tief durchatmen und weitermachen...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Januar 2009)

Ich muss nochmal nerven...

Zuerst möchte ich einen der Mods/Admins bitten, meine beiden letzten Einträge zu löschen... Sonst stehe ich hier 3 mal hintereinander 

Und jetzt meine Frage:

Ich habe mir diese Dinger bestellt:

http://www.ts-audio.de/pr_SAS-4xxBN.html

Spricht etwas dagegen, wenn ich die Kontakte hiermit anschliesse:

http://www.eas-y.de/shop/Artikel?ARTNR=0116632&Artikel=yr-4x0-8-ri-100-yr-4x0-8-yr-4x0-8-ri-100.html



> Aufbau in Anlehnung an VDE 0815. Verlegung in trockenen und feuchten Räumen. Als Installationsleitung für feste Verlegung auf, in und unter Putz. Verwendung als Strakstromleitung nicht zulässig. Für die Installation von Klingelanlagen. Max. Betriebstemperatur 70 °C.


Ich will direkt von einer ET200B auf den Sensor gehen. Und dabei wäre die Leitung teilweise im Putz, teilweise auf Putz und teilweise komplett frei verlegt (bzw. mit Schellen genagelt). Und das Ganze dann 20mal... Oder hat jemand eine bessere/andere Idee?

Ich werde noch irre mit dem ganzen Rumgeblätter in Tabellenbüchern und Normen 
*vde*​

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Januar 2009)

Hallo Dia,
gegen die Leitung spricht m.E. nichts - auch nicht bei 20 mal.
Was mir nicht so gut gefällt ist, dass du sie teilweise "im Putz" verlegen willst. Was ist, wenn du da mal wieder dran willst / mußt. Es gibt doch auch dünne Leerrohre ...
Der Vorschlag ist ja schon mal gemacht worden ... warum nimmst du kein Telefonkabel (Y-St-Y) ?
Eventuell kannst du in einer Extra-Abzweigdose auch mehrere Ini's auf eine Leitung zusammenfassen (4x2x0.8 von der ET zur Abzweigdose und dann 2x2x0.8 zu den Ini's).

Gruß
LL


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Januar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, Larry!

Ich will 3 Sensoren pro Fenster (1x Fenster geöffnet/geschl., 1x Rolladen oben und 1x Rolladen unten).
Jetzt muss ich ja irgendwie um den Fenstersturz rum. Da die Stürze aus Stahlbeton sind kann ich da nicht so tief rein (die Hütte steht ja schon, ist leider kein Neubau). Betondeckung >3cm sollte schon bleiben. 
Ich denke, da bräuchte ich mind. ein 20er Rohr... Ich schneide das mal auf und gucke, wieviel Platz ich da habe.
Ach ja... Stichwort: Zusammenfassen

Ich will jeden Ini einzeln abfragen...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Januar 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich will jeden Ini einzeln abfragen...


... ich wollte auch die Ini's nicht parallel schalten ...

Aber eine Frage noch dazu ...
Brauchst du denn wirklich die Ini's ?
Meinst du nicht, dass du das über eine "stinknormale" Zeitsteuerung genauso hinbekommst ? Meinem Mitarbeiter habe ich das für sein Haus so geraten und er bekommt die Jalousien auch mit einer hohen Wiederholgenauigkeit (+/- 1 cm) positioniert ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Januar 2009)

Ich möchte die Rollos direkt am Fenster oder vom Panel aus steuern. Vom Panel aus kann ich aber nicht alle Rollos sehen. Vor allem nicht im Kellergeschoß.
Meine Angst ist: Was passiert, wenn ich am Panel steuer, aber der Motor/Rolladen klemmt? Wenn ich nur über die Zeit steuere, dann denke ich, dass der Rolladen unten ist, obwohl er mittendrin irgendwo hängt.
Wenn ich aber Zeit und Ini abfrage, dann weiss ich 100% dass er oben, bzw. unten ist. Vielleicht bin ich "übervorsichtig", aber ich möchte es so...
Übrigens klingt dein "Kabelvorschlag" auch sehr gut. Hab mir grad 500m bestellt. Wenn man die Bezeichnungen nicht kennt, dann sucht man sich einen Wolf.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Januar 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich "übervorsichtig", aber ich möchte es so....


Kein Problem - es sollte ja nur ein Vorschlag sein ...



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Übrigens klingt dein "Kabelvorschlag" auch sehr gut. Hab mir grad 500m bestellt. Wenn man die Bezeichnungen nicht kennt, dann sucht man sich einen Wolf.


An diese Leitung kannst du übrigens auch deine "Vor-Ort"-Taster anschließen. die starre 0.8-Leitung geht auch in den Standard-Schaltern unter die Federkraftklemmen ...

Jetzt würde sich die Überlegung mit der Abzweigdose auf jeden Fall rentieren ...

Wegen der anderen Sache nochmal :





> Jetzt muss ich ja irgendwie um den Fenstersturz rum. Da die Stürze aus Stahlbeton sind kann ich da nicht so tief rein (die Hütte steht ja schon, ist leider kein Neubau). Betondeckung >3cm sollte schon bleiben.


Umgeh den Sturz doch einfach und geh dann mit den Leitungen in der Fenster-Laibung runter und kommt dann mit dem Leerrohr (16er ?) gleich an der passenden Stelle neben dem Fenster raus. Das klappt, wenn du deine Arbeiten mit dem Fensterbauer koordinieren kannst ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Januar 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wegen der anderen Sache nochmal :Umgeh den Sturz doch einfach und geh dann mit den Leitungen in der Fenster-Laibung runter und kommt dann mit dem Leerrohr (16er ?) gleich an der passenden Stelle neben dem Fenster raus. Das klappt, wenn du deine Arbeiten mit dem Fensterbauer koordinieren kannst ...



Da liegt mein größtes Problem: Es ist kein Neubau. Alles ist schon fix und fertig. Ich habe jetzt nur zwei Wege zur Verfügung:


raus in die Luftschicht zwischen Hintermauerwerk und Verblendung (hab aber keine Lust auf Schimmel, weil es da nicht immer trocken ist (Kondeswasser und so..))
oder im Raum um den Sturz rum
Vielleicht hätte ich das mit dem "Altbau" auch schon früher verraten können. Über dem Erdgeschoss habe ich nur ein sehr flaches Satteldach. Da würde ich auch nie bis ganz außen an den Rand kommen.

Nun kann ich ja auch gleich meine nächste Frage stellen:

Thema Installationsplan

Die Bezeichnungen Q für Lichtschalter, E für Lampen und X für Steckdosen sind mir klar.

Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie das mit den Zahlen funktioniert... 
Es kommt ein Kabel vom Sicherungskasten zur Küche.
Jetzt werden doch doch die Schalter, Dosen und Lampen irgendwie nummeriert... aber wie?


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Januar 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> oder im Raum um den Sturz rum


... und dann an der Laibung runter - wäre mein Favourit ...



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnungen Q für Lichtschalter, E für Lampen und X für Steckdosen sind mir klar.


Ich würde die Lichtschalter "S" nennen ...



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie das mit den Zahlen funktioniert...
> Es kommt ein Kabel vom Sicherungskasten zur Küche.
> Jetzt werden doch doch die Schalter, Dosen und Lampen irgendwie nummeriert... aber wie?


Ein Kabel nennt man normalerweise "W" (Wire).
Solche Sachen sind aber in der Hausinstallation (wie du schon mal vermutet hattest) nicht üblich. Trotzdem natürlich schön, wenn du es machst ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Januar 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich würde die Lichtschalter "S" nennen ...




Das mit "Q" habe ich aus dem Tabellenbuch. Ich hätte eigentlich auch "S" genommen und "H" für die Lampen. Und Kabel tauchen im ortsbezogenen Inst.-Plan irgendwie gar nicht auf. Warum auch immer...
Ich mache den ganzen Kram auch nur, damit ich irgendwann als alter Tattergreis, nicht mehr soviel überlegen muss, was ich damals gemacht habe. Wenn dann alles fertig ist kommen noch Verlegepläne dazu. 

Und ganz zum Schluss wird ein großer Schrank gekauft, wo ich meine 47 Doku-Ordner reinstellen kann...*ROFL*

Hoffentlich stehe ich nicht bald in den Schlagzeilen, weil ich ein 2500-Seelen-Dorf in Schutt und Asche gelegt habe!


----------



## nade (1 Januar 2009)

edison schrieb:


> Bei uns im Bauhaus gibts ne Schlitzfräse für 50,-€ nagelneu und mit Garantie


Von diesen würde ich Abraten. Selber den Fehler gemacht, diese Geräte haben nicht genug Drehmoment, die Kacken beim kleinsten Wiederstand ab.
Nein es muß auch nicht direkt eine Hilti DC SE 20 sein, nur gerade gesehen, dieses Gerät hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von 1900W. Es gibt sie auch von anderen Firmen, und haben meist 1400W aufwärts.
Also zum FBY-Rohr, dies gibt es auch in der Größe M7,5 , was allerdings eine etwas unübliche Größe ist.
Auf der Seite, wo du die Reedkontakte verlinkt hast, ist nur das "Normale" M20 und größer zu bekommen.
Für Reedkontakte, kannst du aber auch mal nach ABB oder Honywell gucken. Eben auch in im Alarm/Sicherheitsbereich tätig. Erstere wäre Evtl auch für Heizungsbedarf, also Stellantriebe eine Anlaufstelle.
Zum Rohr, so unüblich ist es doch nicht, nur nicht unter der Bezeichnung...
Schutzrohr
Zu den Installationsplänen, Steckdosen nach Sicherungskreis Durchnummeriert, also 1.1, 3.1,.... erste Zahl für den Raum, zweite Zahl für den Stromkreis/Sicherung.
Gleiches für die Leuchtenauslässe/Lampen. Wobei hier eben auf Zuweisung der Schaltstellen zu achten wäre. Also würdest du den Plan machen, und ein anderer sollte ihn ohne große Ausführung welche Lampe von wo geschaltet wird verstehen können.
Leistungsangaben wie in deinem Planbeispiel auch nicht angegeben, kommen meist nur für festangeschlossene Verbraucher in Frage. Ebenso ist eine Leitungsbezeichnung, also Aderzahl auch meist nur für spezielle Sachen, eben wie deine Rolladensteuerung ( IY(st)Y 10*2*0,6) Z.B..
Oder aber auch als Doppelader bezeichnet. Hier wäre es ein 10 DA

Nachtrag zu Bezeichnungen. -Q ist die "neue" Bezeichnung für Relais oder Schütz. also ehemals -K
Zu den VErlegeplänen, mache einfach von den unverputzten Wänden Bilder.  Und zur Doku eben für jede Abzweigdose, einen Belegungsplan der Adern, und für wie was Aufgelegt einen Klemmenplan der Steuerung. Eine WEchselschaltung/Kreutzschaltung/Tasterschaltung wird auch ein "alter" Diabolo noch ohne Plan hinbekommen zu Zerlegen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich muss das Thema nochmal hochholen. Irgendwie hat man es damals vergessen, an der Vorderseite der Hütte eine Außensteckdose zu legen.
Wenn ich nun dort eine hinhaben will...



...kann ich dann einfach die vorhandene Installation erweitern (Von Innensteckdose abzweigen, Loch durch die Wand und fertig (siehe Anhang))?
...oder muss ich komplett neu vom Hausverteiler loslegen? (Das wäre mehr als Aufwendig!)

Und kann es sein, dass man vor 30 Jahren noch keine FI's für Außensteckdosen haben musste? Ich habe eine auf der Terrasse (hinter'm Haus) und die ist (außer LS) nicht abgesichert.

Bitte, bitte, sagt mir, dass die oberste Variante in Ordnung ist (aber nicht lügen!)


Schöne Grüße,

dia


----------



## Pizza (1 Februar 2010)

Hi Dia,

Abgesehen von Absicherung, FI und dem ganzen Geplänkel, würd ich Außensteckdosen *generell *abschaltbar machen.
Der vermeintliche Einbrecher soll für seine Flex nicht gleich kostenlos mit Strom versorgt werden.


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Februar 2010)

Pizza schrieb:


> Hi Dia,
> 
> ... Außensteckdosen *generell *abschaltbar machen...




Klar, das macht natürlich Sinn!!! Aber kann ich dafür den "einfachen Weg" gehen?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Homer79 (1 Februar 2010)

> Der vermeintliche Einbrecher soll für seine Flex nicht gleich kostenlos mit Strom versorgt werden



...in Zeiten der ganzen Akku-Werkzeuge, würd ich sagen, dass man solche Aussagen überdenken kann...

...meine Denkweise war vor 5 Jahren genauso


----------



## nade (1 Februar 2010)

So Dia, erstmal NEIN, mußt mindestens 3*4² direkt von der Verteilung an legen...


Schbass. Nein kannst so machen. Fi ist ja vorhanden, somit auch nach nuer VDE voll in der Spur.
Fi für Steckdosen ob innen oder Außen.
AABER, machs ordentlich, und verwende keine :TOOL:. Ok Bohrmaschine ist zugelassen.


----------



## Gaida (28 Februar 2010)

..... darf man wirklich selbst an seiner Elektronalage "rumwerkeln"....
sieh mal hier nach...

http://www.bgblportal.de/BGBL/bgbl1f/bgbl106s2477.pdf

§13


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo,



Der "nette Installateur von nebenan" sagt: auf Deiner Seite vom Zähler kannst Du machen, was Du willst.
Meine Gebäude- und Hausratversicherung sagt: Wenn Du eine ausgebildete Elektrofachkraft bist und Dich an die Regeln hälst, kannst Du machen, was Du willst.
zu spät!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Margit (4 Mai 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zum Thema "Hausinstallation":
> 
> ...



Wir wollten auch unser Haus umbauen, aber das war leider nicht möglich, da es ein Neubau ist und nicht unser Eigentum.
Ich glaube es kommt auf verschiedene Faktoren an ob ein Hausumbau möglich ist oder nicht. 
Bei den Leitungen wäre ich nur sehr vorsichtig und würde mich mit einem Spezialisten beraten bevor ich irgendetwas angreifen würde.


----------



## nade (4 Mai 2010)

So dia, du hast doch beruflich sicherlich mehr gemacht, als Programme in eine SPS gehackt und ab und an mal einen EIN/AUS-gang umverdrahtet?

Solange keine Plombe entfernt wird, oder ein Anmeldepflichtige Maschine/Heizgerät angeschlossen wird, solange ist es dem EVU egal.
Guckst du TAB von deinem Netzbetreiber.
A) Kostenlos,
B) bei den meisten VNB´s im Netz zu finden.
Und frag nur, hab seit Light and Building wieder die aktuelle VDE vorliegen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2010)

nade schrieb:


> So dia, du hast doch beruflich sicherlich mehr gemacht, als Programme in eine SPS gehackt und ab und an mal einen EIN/AUS-gang umverdrahtet?
> 
> Solange keine Plombe entfernt wird, oder ein Anmeldepflichtige Maschine/Heizgerät angeschlossen wird, solange ist es dem EVU egal.
> Guckst du TAB von deinem Netzbetreiber.
> ...


 
Da hast du bestimmt recht, aber wenn die Hütte abbrennt und die 
Versicherung bekommt raus, das Dia als nicht Elektrofachkraft da herum
geschraubt hat und rein zufällig ist die Brandursache noch eine lose
Klemmstelle in einer Steckdose oder so. Zahlt er das Haus ab und 
hat kein Geld mehr für ein neues. Kommt noch jemand bei den Brand 
zu schaden, möchte ich auch nicht an seiner stelle sein.

Ein altes Sprichwort sagt "Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten"


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich finde diese rege Beiteiligung ja super, aber mit der Kabelzieherei bin ich schon seit über einem Jahr fertig... Meine erste Frage zu dem Thema war ja immerhin schon Ende 2008. Ich hatte das Thema nur noch mal rausgekramt, wegen der Außensteckdose...

Und wegen dem Haus kann ich beruhigt sein: Es gehört mir... naja... 
eigentlich gehört es der Bank, aber das muss ja nicht jeder wissen...



Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Und wegen dem Haus kann ich beruhigt sein: Es gehört mir... naja...
> eigentlich gehört es der Bank, aber das muss ja nicht jeder wissen...


 
also es gehört nicht dir, selbst wenn du es mal verkaufen mußt, kann
ein herumpfuschen an der Hausinstallation teuer werden. Wenn der 
Käufer oder sogar die Bank sagt, das Haus muß erst mal Sanniert werden
für uns ist es nicht so viel Wert, wie Sie sich da vorstellen Herr diablo.


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 Mai 2010)

Die Grundinstallation ist noch original vorhanden... ich habe nur ein wenig erweitert. Ich hatte keinen Bock alles rauszureißen und neu zu legen. Dafür hatte ich leider keine Zeit. Elektrofachkraft bin ich auch. Jedenfalls auf dem Papier. Ich kann zwar leider noch nicht mit 20 Jahren Berufserfahrung dienen, aber ich arbeite dran... Bis jetzt funktioniert noch alles einwandfrei und sämtliche Umbauarbeiten sind mit der Sparkasse abgesprochen worden. Es war ja nicht nur die Elektrik! Die wollen ja auch wissen, was mit ihrem Geld passiert.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2010)

dann bin ich beruhigt, ich hab nähmlich keinen Bock dich
mal unter der Brücke wieder zu finden.


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 Mai 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> dann bin ich beruhigt, ich hab nähmlich keinen Bock dich
> mal unter der Brücke wieder zu finden.




Ich hoffe, es gibt Brücken mit Internetanschluss in der Nähe, damit ich Dich weiterhin im Chat nerven kann*ROFL*


----------



## Homer79 (4 Mai 2010)

mach doch einfach ein prüfprotokoll(und lass es dir unterschreiben) oder einen sog. E-Check, bieten ja viele Firmen an...wenn der letzte sagt es ist io....(was es bestimmt ja auch ist  )haste auch mal keinen Stress mit der Versicherung. So ein E-Ceck ist auch nicht sooo teuer und wenn du selber nicht 100% weisst ob alles io ist, danach solltest du es wissen ...hoffe ich zumindestens...

http://www.e-check.de/


----------

